# UR Favorite jig color



## Star1pup

I'm painting jigs and even tying some up with feathers. What is your favorite jig color? I once used only white and then went with red & white. I think it depends a lot on which lake you fish. Here at Tomahawk it seems chartrues green works best.


----------



## Fishingisfun

Star1pup said:


> I'm painting jigs and even tying some up with feathers. What is your favorite jig color? I once used only white and then went with red & white. I think it depends a lot on which lake you fish. Here at Tomahawk it seems chartrues green works best.


chartreuse green worked best last season for me


----------



## polebender

For me, it seems if you have a touch of red in the jig no matter what color it is makes that little bit of difference. Whether it be red eyes or a small dab on the bottom of the jig. As far as color itself, water clarity will normally dictate what color to use.


----------



## Big Joshy

If we are talking crappie anything chartreuse. And for gills I love a black and purple hair jig.


----------



## Bowhunter57

I've had a silly amount of success with an 1/8 oz. jig in electric blue metal flake, twister tail, in a 2" or 3" length.

Caught this 15 1/2" black crappie on one:


Also, I've had very good success with the Strike King Bitsy Minnow, in Shad and Baby Bass. This is a very small crankbait and I've caught my share of crappie, bass and walleye too.

Bowhunter57


----------



## fishmasterflex

Twister tail pink with yellow tail. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## partlyable

Red and white


----------



## fakebait

I have fished Ohio, Pa., NY, Maryland, WV, Virginia, salt and freshwater for various species and all fall for Chartreuse . The last 2 decades in Ohio I have caught more crappie, gills and perch on Chartreuse.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Chartruese or Chartruese with black flakes.


----------



## LUNDCHOP

Chartreuse with silver flakes works good on Atwood


----------



## fishslim

Anything with chartreuse will catch anything swimming

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Star1pup

Chartreuse does the job here at Lake Tomahawk. Of course, there is chartreuse and also green chartreuse.


----------



## Snyd

Wow this is a tough question - I say this because it depends when and where I am fishing. My two favorites is blood red/chartreuse or black/chartreuse.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Pearl.. because it's what color minnows are dummy 
Well that's what a smart old Angler told me ..


----------

